# Need spray help soon of we will have to rehome :(



## Amlyric (Sep 3, 2014)

Ok so I've never gotten rid of an animal in my life but it's getting to the point where if this problem isn't handled I'll have to rehome this cat. We adopted this cat back in January and he was 6 months old. Everything has been great with him until 2-3 months ago when he started marking out of nowhere. He is fixed and has been for over 6 months. We have done everything we can think of. He gets along great with our dogs but gave him a separate room they can't get to so he can hide out. We have gotten extra scratching posts and toys which he really enjoys but that doesn't help. It is not a Uti which has been confirmed and he will go 3 or so days without doing it and then mark again. We use enzyme cleaners so it's not that the scent is still there. It seams to be a way of acting out. He has been jumping on my face in the middle of the night so I locked him out of our room one night and he did it. Or if i don't feed him when he wants to eat he will do it. He's an indoor only. Cat and gets mad when the dogs get to go out and meows by the door so I don't know if that's something else that makes him mad. We have had the feliway diffusers for a month now and those also have not helped. I'm 6 months pregnant and can't keep spending hours a day cleaning up and trying to get stains out. I'm afraid he will only get worse once the baby arrives. Any suggestions please? He seams to mark in common areas and I'm thinking now that he's one he may be claiming territory over the dogs. Ps we wouldn't give him back to a shelter only rehome. He's a sweet cat.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Do you have any strays or neighbor cats hanging around? A close neighbor that has cats that sometimes get out?

It sounds like he smelling another cat in his territory and trying to mark that territory.


----------



## Amlyric (Sep 3, 2014)

There is a cat I rarely see around but I do every once in a while. If that is the case how can it be stopped?


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

What Mow Mow said.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Stop the cat from coming near the house. Motion sensor sprinklers or some other method.

I'd start paying attention to what's going on when it happens. A cat doesn't usually just randomly start spraying, there is almost always a REASON it's happening. YOu just need to pay attention and figure out what it is so you can stop it.


----------



## Amlyric (Sep 3, 2014)

The problem is he sprays when nobody is around, I've never actually seen it so I can't tell why it's happening. If I knew the exact cause I would be able to fix it


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It's important that you understand he's not doing it because you locked him up or because you locked him out of your room. Cats aren't spiteful, they can't reason that way.

He's doing this because *SOMETHING* is going on, not because he's "mad" about anything you did.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't know what I would do in your position, either. You certainly don't need the stress right now. It seems like you've tried everything that's usually recommended, vet visit, Feliway, playtime. 

Do you live in an area that would be safe for him to go outside?


----------



## Amlyric (Sep 3, 2014)

I see a lot of dead animals on the side of the road here and I don't think I would ever forgive myself if that happened to him. I had an outdoor cat once and she never came home one day and we've never had an outdoor cat again.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, some places are safer than others, just thought I'd ask.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh that's frustrating. I tried to let my outdoor-only kitty in over the winter and discovered he was spraying every door in my house, plus the wall at the top and bottom of my stairs. 

You said you see another cat once in a while, and that you never see your cat spraying. I'd guess that the cat comes around when you're not home, or maybe after you're asleep, and that's when your little guy is spraying. 

The only other thing I can think of, if you can't keep this other cat away, is to put something in front of any windows where your cat might be able to see the other cat. If there are blinds or curtains that he can't get behind, keep them closed. Or just tape a flattened cardboard box to the window. It might not be very attractive, but maybe just a few weeks will be enough for him to forget about that other cat and break him of the habit.

Good luck!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Has his behavior changed in any other ways? Does he hide more, etc? Those would certainly be signs that something is stressing him out, although like you I can't see what it would be unless it's the stray cat issue. You might try getting an inexpensive nanny cam (you'll probably use it for the baby anyway soon) and putting it somewhere that he tends to spray if he has 'usual' spots. You might be able to see if he looks agitated or what his behavior is before he does it.


----------



## saraB260 (Mar 11, 2014)

I had a similar problem with my kitty Meeko. He is 7 months old and never peed out of the litter box. But two weeks ago, he pooped and peed on my chair and I had to throw it out. He also peed on two bags. Both were thrown out. I found out he didn't like the litter I was using. It had a strong scent and he always jumped out with his eyes closed. I took him to the vet and he said nothing is wrong. I also started cleaning the litter box more often. He hates dirty litter box and won't use it unless it's clean. He is very picky. Maybe your cat has the same problem as mine. Also, he doesn't like sharing litter boxes with other cats in the house. So I use an extra box. He hasn't done it since. Hopefully it stays that way. 


I also want to add that I watch him when I am off. I make sure he uses the box. And I remind him constantly to use his box. I was afraid he was marking as well.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Have you thought of seeing a behaviourist? Lots of insurances cover it. Other wise I would suggest stocking up on products to deal with it. I have seven cats plus two permanent fosters. One will urinate in the wrong places if the litter is less than pristine (like after a long day's work) and one is a nightmare. I love her way to much to part with her - and she is happy, playful and confident, bonded with other cats and not a wreck in other respects - but I have spent a fortune on a whole variety of products. She has good patches that last for weeks and then a bad spell - is she wasn't "done" I would honestly think she was hormonal. There is no physical problem and much as I hate it (and I do) I just keep hoping that she will grow out of it.


----------



## Amlyric (Sep 3, 2014)

We bloacked off the window and he didn't have any Issues for like 3 days and then just last night he did it again. My husband loves to play with the laser light with him but we notice how he is not only extremely excited when it comes out but also very frustrated. Were gonna try and put the light away for good and see if that helps. I've never heard of that being an issue but gotta try everything at this point. I'm positive it's behavioral and not a medical issue so I'm not concerned about that.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You could also try a Feliway plug in. It works with some cats, not with others. It helps tremendously in my house.

Even if the Feliway itself doesn't calm him it might help mask the scent of whatever strange animal is upsetting him.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Just to confirm it's actually spraying and not urination as those would be two different problems...the urine is on vertical surfaces...not horizontal (except for something like running down a wall and pooling at the bottom). Correct?

I'm wondering if your pregnancy might have something to do with this. Your body is full of weird hormones, your personal scent has probably changed. It might be a stress point for him. Or possibly feeling the need to protect. 

The other thing to understand is that rehoming is not really an option here as who is going to take a cat that sprays? Working with a behaviorist is probably your best option. Something like kitty Prozac may also be an option, the behavior would make that recommendation.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Has the cat been checked by a vet to ensure his neutering was 100% effective?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Since the Feliway's not working, I would try the kitty prozac, it's not expensive and it _has_ helped some members here.


----------



## Amlyric (Sep 3, 2014)

Is that something you get from the vet?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Keikuru (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey, I just want to let you know that there is hope.
People in the past have successfully stopped their cat from spraying and it worked !

If you want you can watch "My cat from ****" Season 5 episode 7 "The White Tornado".
It's a family who went through what you are going through right now. You can probably pick up some great tips from this episode and you will also not feel so alone in your situation.

You can do this ^_^ !!!


----------

